# First Attempt at Aquarium Photography



## Yuuki_Akitsuki (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello, thought I'd share my first attempt at aquarium photography... It's so much harder than I expected. I know they aren't the best but some feedback and suggestions would be greatly appreciated! No fancy macro lens, all I have is an 18mm-55mm and dreaded on camera flash


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Great pics


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

Really nice n clear shots. Only criticism is that they're kinda dark. Enhancing light from over top can help lots via supplemental lights, etc. Keep it up!


----------



## butterflytellie (Feb 4, 2015)

I think they're really very good; very clear. I agree... a little more light and they'd be fantastic.


----------



## Yuuki_Akitsuki (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you all! 

I knew lighting was going to be a challenge(isn't always for planted tanks ) but these uploaded much darker than they appear on my monitor. I'll play with them a little in photoshop to see if I can brighten them without washing them out. Oh well. Thank you again


----------

